# Have we been duped?



## Alex (1/7/15)

Have we been duped? (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 3 hours ago * by sevenover1

I hear more and more these days of people vaping 10,20,30+ ml of low nic liquid everyday. Have we been led to believe that this is the way we should be vaping? I too have fallen into that trap in the past and made my way down to 3mg liquid for a short period of time. I found myself vaping 15+ml of juice on a daily basis. I have since returned to 12 mg and am only vaping at most 5ml daily but usually around 3ml. The more I think about the unknowns of vaping, flavorings are always at the top of that list. We know the effects of nicotine on the human body but are still not sure the effects of some of the flavoring compounds. In my goal of trying to reduce harm as much as possible I think we may need to think about the potential harm associated with vaping such a large amount of flavorings daily. What do you think?

Thank you everyone for your great comments!!!!! I feel it is important to bring up subjects that are thought provoking and can be discussed without judgement. I have started to see a little bit of a shift in ECR when it comes to posts about advocacy and different views of the industry. What would have at one time drawn criticism is now being discussed openly in a manor that can be productive. Thanks again!!!

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3brllr/have_we_been_duped/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (1/7/15)

Great post @Alex 

I can understand that vaping a lot of 3mg liquids may be more fun - but I do quite like limiting my overall exposure by using higher nic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## johan (1/7/15)

Indeed thought provoking @Alex.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## kelly22 (1/7/15)

I think in retrospect the harm the flavourings can do is equivalent to all the other flavouring we consume everyday and yet its gotta be safer than smoking cigarettes for nicotine delivery

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (1/7/15)

kelly22 said:


> I think in retrospect the harm the flavourings can do is equivalent to all the other flavouring we consume everyday and yet its gotta be safer than smoking cigarettes for nicotine delivery



Hi @kelly, you make a great point about being safer than smoking
I think the research thus far points toward vaping being a lot safer than smoking

However

Regarding exposure to flavours, remember, we are inhaling them and not consuming them like we do with food. There seems to still be a lot of unknowns about inhaling these flavours and of course, no one knows the long term effects.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kelly22 (1/7/15)

@Silver i see your point and your point is duly noted i fully agree as i dont know myself what the long term effects of this is but from the extensive experience with fatalities and diseases from smoking im sure theres not alot of substances that could veat tobacco at killing ppeople


----------



## Mike (1/7/15)

Those of us on 0-3 tend to be the hobbyists, don't take our experience to mean the best smoking replacement. Many of us are way far gone from cigarettes and will never habitually smoke again so high nic isn't really the goal anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kelly22 (1/7/15)

High nic low ohms is immediately a no no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/7/15)

But surely by now we would've heard of the long term "bad results" from vaping. It has been around long enough to have caused serious damage, no?

I mean it has been popular in the States for years now.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/15)

I'm with sevenover1, being an 18mg vaper I noticed my consumption go up considerably when switching to 12mg. But I did find it necessary to switch down as the new subohm tanks and more powerful mods started becoming more commonplace, 18mg was just too much. I'm back on 18mg again, and that is on some fairly beefy hardware. Juice consumption is definitely more pocket friendly now and the higher nic also seems more manageable.

Here are my thoughts/opinions:


I do believe that getting folks to switch to lower nic before they're ready is just a marketing ploy because retailers know that people are going to buy more to get their fix.

Lowering nic should be gradual, done in small steps in a realistic timeframe. Most juice makers offer 6, 12 and 18mg, those steps are too big. It might work for some but I think going from 18 to 15 to 12 over a few months is the better way to go, especially for hardened smokers. 

I started on rubbish hardware at 24mg, that was ok but not ideal. When I got my first RBA device I was using 18mg, that was over a year ago and I'm still on 18mg. Switching to a lower nic doesn't seem to be agreeing with me.

Each person just needs to find their own comfort zone.

Ok, I'm done babbling

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (1/7/15)

i am on the lower nic and i cant handle anything above 12mg. i also started at 18mg then went down to 0mg but got back to 6mg and have been there for months. i must say that i did vape more when i was getting of the stinkies and i am vaping about 6ml a day on average now. so i vaped more when i was on high nic. for me the higher nic adds something to the taste of the juice that i don't like any more and that's the biggest reason i vape 6mg. i did try toman up and dripped some 18mg the other day but was slapped back into place with only a few toots.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kelly22 (1/7/15)

Lmfao dripping 18mg lungs of steel @ hand's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (1/7/15)

kelly22 said:


> Lmfao drippung 18mg lungs of steel @ hand's


more like knees of jello

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dirge (1/7/15)

kelly22 said:


> Lmfao dripping 18mg lungs of steel @ hand's

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/7/15)

hands said:


> for me the higher nic adds something to the taste of the juice that i don't like any more and that's the biggest reason i vape 6mg.



Yip, me to. I have a 8 out 10ml bottle of custard 12mg, and I just cannot vape it. It's too harsh and it seems like the nic overshadows the taste for me. I can't go back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (2/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @kelly, you make a great point about being safer than smoking
> I think the research thus far points toward vaping being a lot safer than smoking
> 
> However
> ...


We're the guinea pigs for long term effects. We'll all be approached by researchers in a few decades

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spikester (2/7/15)

I think it all comes down to what you want out of vaping. When i started vaping i was also on the 18mg juices but that was to reduce my craving to have a stinky... but over the months i have reduced the amount of nic down to 3mg for 3 reasons. the 1st one being my craving for stinkys has dissipated to the point that 3mg is enough for me. 2 i have far better equipment than i used to have so it utilizes the juice far better. 3 i now vape mostly for the amazing flavors i get out of the juices i have and not so much to reduce cravings anymore. Yes i have noticed i vape more juice than i used to but that being said, i think its cause the mods now days are far better and the juices we get are on a hole other level than they were 6 months ago even, and I love the taste and experience i have when vaping so i don't mind.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SunRam (2/7/15)

Alex said:


> Have we been duped? (self.electronic_cigarette)
> 
> submitted 3 hours ago * by sevenover1
> 
> ...


I fully agree with you. I went down to 3mg and up to 15ml a day, now I'm back at 6mg and around 8ml a day. Apart from the flavouring there's metals involved, all be it miniscule amounts, so IMHO it surely must be safer to consume 10ml a day compared to 30ml. It's like drinking 1l of Coke compared to 3l a day, the latter won't kill you, but it's not good for you either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (7/7/15)

I also moved up on nic from 3mg exclusively to 3mg and 6mg, quickest way I noticed I was vaping less on the higher nic was that I was making a full work day on 1 battery. Where previously I would only make it to lunch time. This is at 25w on the same build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (7/7/15)

Like my post the other day in the thread about how much do you vape per day..i vape 20ml in two weeks, around 1,5 ml a day..i use 12 to 18mg juice in all my toys from drippers to subtank, lung hit every time. If im forced to move down i vape twice or more than i would have. I have realised that i will never be below 12mg but its very pocket friendly


----------



## DarkSide (7/7/15)

I just cannot vape the 18MG high octane that I started on, even 12mg nic, my throat takes a real thump and it is not enjoyable. Actually had some skyblue ambrosia 12mg, steeped away in my drawer for almost 3 weeks, lovely golden colour now, on the weekend, into the Arctic with a 0.5ohm coil and started on 15W and just could not take more than three hits, throat hit and dizziness starting after the 3 pull.
Washed out everything, filled up with good old Voodoo 6mg Zombie Blood and a absolute pleasure, found my happy place with 6mg, going to pick up my order from Juicy Joes in the morning, all 6mg nic.


----------



## DarkSide (7/7/15)

Bring on the flavourings till they tell me otherwise!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vaalboy (8/7/15)

Strangely juice nic levels don't seem a huge factor in relation to my juice consumption volume. I still vape between 8-10 ml every 24 hours and my juices vary between 3 and 12 mg depending on what's in stock when I buy. That's the same quantity of juice when I started vaping 24mg juices 18 over months ago


----------

